# The Devils Lake Area Lakes



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get a guide to all boat ramps of the lakes around the Devils Lake area? Is there a place to get this? Just wondering.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The game and fish website does a pretty good job of showing lakes in areas.

https://gf.nd.gov/fishing/where-to-fish


----------

